# First time dog owners with 10 weeks old puppy, driving me crazy



## The Leo (Oct 19, 2020)

Just got our first dog on 14Oct, he is about 10 weeks.
He doesn't like the crate much won't stay at day time, we end up let him sleep on our gaming chair and carry him in and lock it when we out or sleeping through the nite only. He does bark awhile but not long.
Day time he is at the back room, sometime nicely play crazy with his toys, sometime bite wires curtains and stuffs. We tried to chain him with a leash but which make him hate the leash and chew on it so we stopped and tried to distract him or say no when he did bite or chew on things he shouldn't but he would start biting me. I have to remove things from the shelves so he can't destroy it.

He knows sit, down, hand, stay, come, watch me, leave it (mostly) in the house...but when go out for a walk he just crazy pulling. and picking sticks, rocks, etc to eat and won't listen to me.

When he get excited he likes to nipping at me and my husband, we would say no to him but doesn't seem working. And if things he doesn't like or things doesn't get his way he would bark or start to bite.

Im getting so tired and dk what I should do, is this normal as a puppy? or just cause a vizsla puppy?


----------



## InTheNet (Jun 1, 2016)

Well, what you are going thru is pretty well normal for a V pup .Spend some time reading other threads on here. V's tend to be very mouthy. Puppies feel/explore by chewing on things.


If you make it thru 6 months it will start to get better.


----------



## JKOMBU (Jul 18, 2016)

I had the same problems you describe. My V is my first dog. I was constantly watching to make sure he did not totally destroy our house. He nipped at us all of the time. I did not sit down to eat dinner for over 6 months. He was obsessed with and chewed on the strangest things; the bottom of a chair for a long time and a cardboard box which I sprayed with a deterrent and he still chewed the box. He would usually nip at me and once he did it while we were walking. I squirted him with some water and he never did that again. We had to dog proof our table so that he could not get to the mail. Good Luck. It does get easier. One day he just snapped out of that . He is now 4 and nearly perfect and extremely sweet.


----------



## The Leo (Oct 19, 2020)

JKOMBU said:


> I had the same problems you describe. My V is my first dog. I was constantly watching to make sure he did not totally destroy our house. He nipped at us all of the time. I did not sit down to eat dinner for over 6 months. He was obsessed with and chewed on the strangest things; the bottom of a chair for a long time and a cardboard box which I sprayed with a deterrent and he still chewed the box. He would usually nip at me and once he did it while we were walking. I squirted him with some water and he never did that again. We had to dog proof our table so that he could not get to the mail. Good Luck. It does get easier. One day he just snapped out of that . He is now 4 and nearly perfect and extremely sweet.


thanks! Its mean a lot to me. I am so tired just these few days already, hopefully he will become a perfect V after he is more mature too🤞


----------



## JKOMBU (Jul 18, 2016)

The Leo said:


> thanks! Its mean a lot to me. I am so tired just these few days already, hopefully he will become a perfect V after he is more mature too🤞


You are welcome. I forgot to say that nips are now kisses!!


----------



## Artemis (Apr 14, 2020)

You should read my post a few months ago. Rogan is my first dog ever and it was a disaster at first. Like you, we didn't have much luck with the crate, so now he sleeps on the couch in the living room or on a regular pillow next to my bed side. He couldn't stay alone for a minute. Whenever we did not pay attention to him he would always bite our furniture or grab things from the counters. Needless to say most of our furniture is destroyed and we had to dog proof the entire house eventually. Due to the locked down situation me and my partner were working from home the first few months we got Rogan, so he got used to us both here, he was so energized all the time we couldn't leave him alone not even to go to the bathroom, so we were working and sleeping on schedule; one of us was working/resting and the other one was with Rogan.His biting was also terrible when playing or being overexcited /over-exhausted. He was pulling a lot during walks and it was exhausting. He was eating everything, literally everything from the ground. He even got sick because of that. He was whining every couple of hours to take him out, which was not possible so he became destructive. On the other hand he knew all the basic commands and a lot of tricks (so I though). Everyone was telling me to be patient and that all will work out eventually, but I was giving up. And somehow it did as time went by. Now he is 10 months old and he sleeps in the living room on his own. During the day I work in my home office and he sleeps/plays alone in the living room, the balcony or sits quietly next to me (most of the time). One day he didn't need to go out more than 3 times a day and another day he stopped the counter surfing (unless I cook and leave the kitchen, so he tries to find something to eat). The walks are getting better and better (we worked really hard on that though) and he has stopped destroying most of the furniture. We communicate better (we understand him better and he knows when we are angry or happy about his behavior). We still have progress to make, but now I do believe it gets better. Not everything changes in a day, but gradually. He still bites us when playing from time to time and destroys things or takes some time to settle when left alone, but as I'm thinking about how things used to be around here, I see the difference.


----------



## The Leo (Oct 19, 2020)

Artemis said:


> You should read my post a few months ago. Rogan is my first dog ever and it was a disaster at first. Like you, we didn't have much luck with the crate, so now he sleeps on the couch in the living room or on a regular pillow next to my bed side. He couldn't stay alone for a minute. Whenever we did not pay attention to him he would always bite our furniture or grab things from the counters. Needless to say most of our furniture is destroyed and we had to dog proof the entire house eventually. Due to the locked down situation me and my partner were working from home the first few months we got Rogan, so he got used to us both here, he was so energized all the time we couldn't leave him alone not even to go to the bathroom, so we were working and sleeping on schedule; one of us was working/resting and the other one was with Rogan.His biting was also terrible when playing or being overexcited /over-exhausted. He was pulling a lot during walks and it was exhausting. He was eating everything, literally everything from the ground. He even got sick because of that. He was whining every couple of hours to take him out, which was not possible so he became destructive. On the other hand he knew all the basic commands and a lot of tricks (so I though). Everyone was telling me to be patient and that all will work out eventually, but I was giving up. And somehow it did as time went by. Now he is 10 months old and he sleeps in the living room on his own. During the day I work in my home office and he sleeps/plays alone in the living room, the balcony or sits quietly next to me (most of the time). One day he didn't need to go out more than 3 times a day and another day he stopped the counter surfing (unless I cook and leave the kitchen, so he tries to find something to eat). The walks are getting better and better (we worked really hard on that though) and he has stopped destroying most of the furniture. We communicate better (we understand him better and he knows when we are angry or happy about his behavior). We still have progress to make, but now I do believe it gets better. Not everything changes in a day, but gradually. He still bites us when playing from time to time and destroys things or takes some time to settle when left alone, but as I'm thinking about how things used to be around here, I see the difference.


Thank you very much for your reply!!! My husband friend have a adult vizsla and said they would take my pup, I denied. It won't be easy but now I have more hope and faith for the future.
Just days ago I noticed the biting is terrible when he is overexcited /over-exhausted, before I didn't know. Now I would put him in his crate if that happens which help alot and I feel much better of understanding the reasons of his behavior.


----------



## Rouxdog (Nov 24, 2020)

I have had vizslas for almost 30 years. One of the most important things a breeder ever told me was “a tired vizsla is a happy vizsla!” These pups will do best with a lot of exercise and stimulus. Good luck with your new one. As a first time dog owner you are in for a challenge with a vizsla but they are well worth the effort if you can appreciate their very special qualities.


----------

